# Puppet had her baby!



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Announcing Puppet and Beau's little baby girl Sophie..little miss single puppy. She is now 5 weeks old and isn't she precious ? :wub: 

[attachment=26295:sophie.jpg]

[attachment=26296:sophie2.jpg]

Thanks for looking!
Andrea & Sophie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo precious!!! :wub: I just want to kiss that sweet little face :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little sweetheart! Sniff in that puppy smell for me, Andrea!! That's the best scent on earth, imo.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She's adorable!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep, she's adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Oooooohhhh, could she be any cuter? :wub: :wub: Puppy breath time!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

What a special little angel. She is absolutely gorgeous. But nobody had to tell YOU that, did they? I just want to kiss her and whiff that puppy smell. Good job, Puppet!

Samsonsmom

Wanna smell me ma? I been out in de yard peein; on everything in site. Sammie.

Thank you dear, maybe later. Mom


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Andrea she is a little doll. How lucky to have such beautiful fluff butts.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

She has such a sweet little face! Very distinguished at 5 weeks! I can't wait to see this little one grow with us... please post more!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Cindy! She is quite special in the face and we are watching her to see if she could be a show potential for us! So keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Very, very cute Andrea!  It must be great to have all those puppies around... I can smell puppy breath from here. How many dogs and puppies do you have? You must stay pretty busy with them all... fun, fun, fun!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Love the name , love the beautiful baby :wub: . Arabella was a singleton lol , they have very spoiled little personalities - WATCH OUT WORLD HERE COMES SOPHIE . Sarah


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Love the name , love the beautiful baby :wub: . Arabella was a singleton lol , they have very spoiled little personalities - WATCH OUT WORLD HERE COMES SOPHIE . Sarah[/B]


tell me 'bout it ! This one is a spoiled brat :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sophie is just precious!!! :wub: I just love seeing puppies!


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Will I be picking up Sophie in about 12 weeks, or are you bringing her here? :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Chloe & Debra


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL thank you very much..that is very sweet :blush:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> What a special little angel. She is absolutely gorgeous. But nobody had to tell YOU that, did they? I just want to kiss her and whiff that puppy smell. Good job, Puppet!
> 
> Samsonsmom
> 
> ...



:smrofl: :smrofl: Sammie tell mommy your just a littleman, 

you can see her beauty already, you have some beautiful fluffs Congrats


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Too cute for words.
:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She is beautimous!!!!!! I'm in love!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWW!! Omigod Andrea...again I am sooo jealous that you have such puppy deliciousness in your home all day long to kiss and play with!!!! She is stunning!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG she is just adorable.

Cant wait for more pics.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

wow has it been five weeks already??? Time flies! She's a cutie, most definitely!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
Welcome to the world little one. She is just gorgeous.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

beautiful! all the best for you all.

regards
schnuppe


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww, Andrea she is adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

puppies are so very, very cute!!
:aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh Andrea! She is just beautiful! Can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. Keep your fingers crossed and lets hope for show quality :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a doll! If she goes missing, don't come looking down in Texas. lol


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AWW! What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

AWWWW Puppet and Beau had a baby!! Congrats to all of you!!! The puppy is beautiful


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

omg.............. she is so adorable :wub: What a beautiful face she has :innocent:


----------

